# Will Edelbrock Performer RPM intake fit under my hood?



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

A friend of mine bought an Edelbrock Performer RPM intake for his '69 Firebird and discovered it won't fit under his hood. Not wanting the Z-28 look, he is offering it to me at a great price. 

Will it fit under the hood of my '68 GTO without clearance problems using the Q-Jet and a dropped base air cleaner?

Someone installed a no-name low-rise single plane intake with carb adapter on my engine long before I acquired it and I think the RPM intake will be a great improvement over this setup.

Any thoughts before I buy this? Thanks, all!


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

The Performer intake fits just fine under the hood on my sons 68 GTO
with a drop base air cleaner.
He has a Quick Fuel carb tho. I wouldn't think a QJ would be any higher



Bill


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, Bill, I appreciate it. Your son's engine bay looks great! Did he fab the fuel line himself from pump to carb fuel line? It really looks good and I appreciate the photo.
Also, his radiator looks just like the aluminum one in my GTO. Do you know who made it? Mine does not look like a Griffin or BeCool and I'd like to know what it is. (The folks I bought my car from knew very little about their "investment" and couldn't tell me much.)
Thanks to you it looks like my friend now has a buyer now for his intake...me.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

The Radiator is a Champion Radiator. Keeps the stroker nice and cool.
The fuel line was fabd up by our engine builder. They had it installed on the engine before we dropped it in the car.
We installed a inline fuel filter from RobbMC right before the intake side of the fuel pump.
We wanted a nice clean look on the engine bay without going over the top.

Bill


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Good info...appreciate it, Bill!


----------

